# Havoc is home



## Joe Dawson (Jul 30, 2011)

New pup, we picked him up at 7 weeks goin to give him a month to six weeks see how he's doin otherwise the breeder still has two other males i can swap for. He's a little overwhelmed and my kids are mid-puppy fever so trying to mitigate too much for the little guy. He's not shy, has done really well, our family lab and him slept 2 feet away from each other today (little man in the crate). we are working that issue slowly. He played a good game of tug with me this morning, going to really have to try to get dog and me time. anyways here are the pics. 


















hoping for good things out of this pup.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

good luck with the pup .....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy.


----------



## Joe Dawson (Jul 30, 2011)

my last one i got at 4 months old, this is a whole diferent animal. he is a nippy little shit, lol trying to redirect. need to burn more restless energy in teh little guy i guess.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I like em to come out of the box snappin lol. He's a solid looking little guy.


----------

